# Need Relabeling Done In Maryland



## kretzer432 (Jul 27, 2017)

I’m interested in using woven tags and having them sewn into my T-shirts. I have called about dozen places now and cannot find someone that offers this service. Can anyone help me? I am in Frederick MD but don’t mind a little bit of a drive to pickup.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

May be too late for this order, but next time check with your shirt supplier. Some, like TSCapparel, will sew in your label to shirts you order from them. Cost is around .30 to .40 cents each.


----------



## kretzer432 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank so much for this suggestion! I had no idea this was an option.


----------

